# A letter from you EX-Spouse



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

For all the BS out there this is the letter you probably want or wanted but will never get.

Copy and paste but original link is here - https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/schlepping-through-heartbreak/201011/letter-your-ex-spouse 

Hi,

This is a hard letter to write, so just hear me out.

I know I should have said all this a long time ago, but back then, I was just too angry and couldn't think straight. I know I blamed you for everything that went wrong in our marriage and I suppose I felt so deflated by you that I wanted you to hurt too, and that's why I said and did the things I did. And once they were said, I didn't know how to undo them so I just kept saying them.

You were shocked when I left, but I was shocked at how you reacted. I didn't think you would take it that hard but there was nothing I could do about it because I knew I wanted out. I was afraid that if I let myself feel badly for you, I'd chicken out and come back and I knew I didn't want to do that. So I blocked you out in order to protect myself.

I just want you to know that you didn't deserve the way I treated you. Even if the marriage wasn't perfect, you loved me and tried to be there for me. You did so much for me and the family, and I know that, at times, it wasn't easy. I just didn't know how to talk to you, to tell you what was on my mind. I was afraid you'd be mad or we'd have a fight, and I hated that. I'd get so frustrated that I felt like I'd explode, so I didn't go there. I didn't think that things could ever change between us, but I see now that I should have talked to you.

I know I did a lot of damage. I'm accepting that now and I'm sorry. I mean that. I hope you find the love you deserve.

From one who appreciates what we once had . . .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MovingForward said:


> For all the BS out there this is the letter you probably want or wanted but will never get.
> 
> Copy and paste but original link is here - https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/schlepping-through-heartbreak/201011/letter-your-ex-spouse
> 
> ...


*If this letter showed up in my mailbox from my RSXW, I'd send her one back which would say:

"Dearest: Thank you so much for your letter of apology! 

By the way, Sweetheart, did those thigh cramps ever subside from having spread your legs that wide while in your boyfriends bed? And I sincerely hope that you found some really good medicine for the clap that you contracted!

And don't bother calling me ~ I'll call you!"*


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Words are nice I guess but they don't mean much or change anything really.

Usually it's all for the wayward to make them feel better. 

Meh, dont hold your breath.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

MovingForward said:


> For all the BS out there this is the letter you probably want or wanted but will never get.
> 
> Copy and paste but original link is here - https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/schlepping-through-heartbreak/201011/letter-your-ex-spouse
> 
> ...


Just remember the good times and rugsweep the rest. It works for me cause I wasn't on the receiving end of the **** sandwich I served you. Do you need some mustard? It'll make it taste better. I promise it will !!!!

No response needed for bull**** after the fact


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Words of a person who was not mature enough to be married. No loss. I think in the end I would have to be pissed at myself for marrying such an *******.

Dear spouse, 

Don't feel bad in the end I deserved it for marrying garbage.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Well I'm glad my ex wont be sending me that piece of self centered drivel. I can't believe a therapist would write that "masterpiece" and think it would help anybody.


----------

